
Soft32 Updater Stay up-to-date with your software - necenzurat
http://updater.soft32.com/
======
adamzochowski
How does it compare to File Hippo Update Checker ?
<http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/>

------
therobot24
how does this compare with Secunia PSI?

~~~
titel
Secunia PSI seems to be oriented towards the more geeky, security concerned
audience, while the Soft32 Updater is trying to scratch the itch of software
updates for the 'regular' user.

Disclaimer: I'm part of the Soft32.com team

